# I've been offered some new plants.....



## Bolero (Apr 1, 2011)

Just wondering what you think of these crosses as hybrids worth buying and what you think of the price?

stonei x delenatii $30 - 6 inch leaf span

phillipinense x callosum $35 - 8 inch leaf span

What do you think? I haven't seen these in flower so I am not sure what to expect but the price sounds reasonable.......should I buy them at that price?

Thanks


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 1, 2011)

I think there was a picture of a stonei x delenatii on the site fairly recently, but it definitely wasn't something very appealing.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 1, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> I think there was a picture of a stonei x delenatii on the site fairly recently, but it definitely wasn't something very appealing.



Thanks, I had a feeling so that's why I asked before I committed to buying them.

I might give it a miss.......;-)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

The paph Marilyn Hanson is not a bad cross IMO.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, had a Marilyn Hanson, but ditched it in favor of several other superior delenatii x multi crosses. Stonei gives it a hoody dorsal and slouchy petals. It's pretty, but I prefer Delrosi to it any day. (delenatii x (some multi X some cochlo)) are also generally very nice and will bloom more regularly and with better form. If it's the only white/pink of the general breeding line you can get, go for it, otherwise, I'd save the bench space. 

Phili X callosum will be neat, but I like album Maudiae types x phili album OR the vini version of same (or even better with wilhemlinae) over the coloratums. 

Shoot, if you like them, get them.


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is Rick's Marilyn's Hanson. Not bad to me. But still I prefer Delrosi.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16265&page=2

The other is paph Milmanii. Plenty of photos on the net. Here is one.

http://www.geocities.jp/gonnbeltusa/newpage129.htm

The price sounds about right.

David


----------



## Howzat (Apr 1, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Just wondering what you think of these crosses as hybrids worth buying and what you think of the price?
> 
> stonei x delenatii $30 - 6 inch leaf span
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolero (Apr 2, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Bolero said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what you think of these crosses as hybrids worth buying and what you think of the price?
> ...


----------



## emydura (Apr 2, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Bolero said:
> 
> 
> > Bolero, if you are interested in kolopakingii X delenatii please see my thread in For Sale.
> ...


----------



## Bolero (Apr 2, 2011)

I just looked for it as well and I can't see it either....... can you give us a link Howard?


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't buy either of them, personally.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 3, 2011)

Roy said:


> I wouldn't buy either of them, personally.



Thanks Roy, you are always a good judge of these things.

Also thanks to everyone else who has responded!


----------

